# router bits, terminology?



## harrybauer (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks to members who have given me advice on past questions.

Sorry, if this topic has been addressed before.
Should i be buying anti - kickback router bits for making panel doors and wainscotting, and general routing?

Are there special cutters for rabbeting for T-Tracks?

Also, confused re, "bottoming out," expression. What cutting speeds to use. Do i have to put something underneath the cutter shank, or is it just placed fully down onto the router?

Sorry about the multiple questions. I'm very confused at the moment on what to buy, and how to approach on starting to use the router. First project is going to be a router table. I hope!:bad:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Dave, bottoming out refers to the end of the router bit shaft dead against the bottom of the collet recess. When a router bit starts getting hot it stretches, with nowhere to go but outward. It can cause the bit to loosen in the collet. 

As far as smaller cutters go, I have never been able to tell much difference between either type of bit. Maybe it helps with larger cutters like raised panel or extremely large round overs.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Dave, Anti kickback bits do not have as much clearance on the support behind the carbide, this limits the likelihood of the bit digging in and causing a kickback. There is more to it but this is the general idea.

No special cutter is required for T tracks, just a cutter that is the same width or less and able to cut the depth of the track into your table. The "or less" means you can reposition your guide and make a second pass to get the proper width. IE.. you can use a 3/8" bit to cut a 1/2" wide slot by making a pass, adjusting the guide and making a second pass.


----------

